# SMC routeur with cable modem Motorola SB5102



## latypik (Dec 30, 2008)

Hello everybody,

There is already one week that I'm trying to connect my *SMCWBR14S* routeur to my cable modem *Motorola SB5102*. This modem is working perfectly with a Dlink routeur (sorry, informations are in chinese) :

_韧体版本: V2.07CN , 2006 年 11 月 08 日 星期三
LAN 端
MAC 地址 00-19-5B-DC-5C-56
IP 地址 192.168.0.1
子网络遮罩 255.255.255.0
DHCP 服务器 激活

WAN 端
MAC 地址 00-19-5B-DC-5C-55
联机状态 DHCP 已联机.
剩余租约时间 01:31:30
IP 地址 10.22.74.216
子网络遮罩 255.255.252.0
网关 10.22.72.1
网域名称服务器 192.168.2.2, 221.6.4.66

无线端
MAC 地址 00-19-5B-DC-5C-56
ESSID dlink
安全方式 无
信道 6 
_
Connection is using Dynamic IP so I just have to plug in Dlink routeur and it works immediatly.

If I do the same with the SMC routeur it's not working at all. Routeur can't get any address form the modem (also selected Dynamic IP) :

_INTERNET
WAN IP: 0.0.0.0
Subnet Mask: 0.0.0.0
Gateway: 192.168.100.1
Primary DNS: 0.0.0.0
Secondary DNS: 0.0.0.0

GATEWAY
IP Address: 192.168.2.1
Subnet Mask: 255.255.255.0
DHCP Server: Enabled
Firewall: Disabled
UPnP: Enabled
Wireless: Enabled

INFORMATION
Numbers of DHCP Clients: 1
Runtime Code Version:
0.00.19 (Aug 11 2008 18:41:03)
Boot Code Version: V0.12
LAN MAC Address: 00-13-F7-8E-BA-51
Wireless MAC Address: 00-13-F7-8E-BA-51
WAN MAC Address: 00-13-F7-8E-BA-52
Hardware Version: 01
_

If someone could help, I really don't know what to do ! :4-dontkno


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Well, you'll have to post the information in English if you expect us to read it.

Here's a place to start with that router.


Reset the router to factory defaults by holding the reset button down for 15 seconds with power on. The following procedure should get you a connection with any broadband modem that is configured to use DHCP for the router connection, such as cable modems, and many DSL modems. If you require PPPoE configuration for the DSL modem, that will have to be configured to match the ISP requirements.


Turn off everything, the modem, router, computer.
Connect the modem to the router's WAN/Internet port.
Connect the computer to one of the router's LAN/Network ports.
Turn on the modem, wait for a steady connect light.
Turn on the router, wait for two minutes.
Boot the computer.

When the computer is completely booted, let's see this.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

*IPCONFIG /ALL*

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter*.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## latypik (Dec 30, 2008)

Thank you for your help Johnwill !
I've followed the procedure and I confirm you that my internet connection is not PPPOE, but DHCP cable modem connection.
Here the results :

_Microsoft Windows XP [version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Julien>ipconfig /all

Configuration IP de Windows

Nom de l'hôte . . . . . . . . . . : bootcamp
Suffixe DNS principal . . . . . . :
Type de noud . . . . . . . . . . : Inconnu
Routage IP activé . . . . . . . . : Non
Proxy WINS activé . . . . . . . . : Non
Liste de recherche du suffixe DNS : smc

Carte Ethernet Connexion au réseau local 2:

Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion : smc
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet Controller
Adresse physique . . . . . . . . .: 00-17-F2-F1-2B-6E
DHCP activé. . . . . . . . . . . : Oui
Configuration automatique activée . . . . : Oui
Adresse IP. . . . . . . . .*. . . : 192.168.2.100
Masque de sous-réseau . . .*. . . : 255.255.255.0
Passerelle par défaut . . .*. . . : 192.168.2.1
Serveur DHCP. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Serveurs DNS . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Bail obtenu . . . . . . . .*. . . : mercredi 31 décembre 2008 01:26:27
Bail expirant . . . . . . .*. . . : mardi 19 janvier 2038 11:14:07

Carte Ethernet Connexion réseau Bluetooth:

Statut du média . . . . . . . . . : Média déconnecté
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Périphérique Bluetooth (réseau perso
nnel)
Adresse physique . . . . . . . . .: 00-17-F2-A7-2D-51

C:\Documents and Settings\Julien>_


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

That appears to be a good connection to a router.


Try these simple tests.

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* (_COMMAND for W98/WME)_ to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:

IPCONFIG /ALL

PING <computer_IP_address>

PING <default_gateway_address>

PING <dns_servers>

PING 206.190.60.37

PING yahoo.com

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

*<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

*<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## latypik (Dec 30, 2008)

Here the results. They confirm that there is a problem between routeur and modem but not between computer and routeur.



johnwill said:


> That appears to be a good connection to a router.
> type the following commands one at a time, followed by the _*Enter*_ key:
> 
> IPCONFIG /ALL
> ...


Microsoft Windows XP [version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Julien>ipconfig/all

Configuration IP de Windows

Nom de l'hôte . . . . . . . . . . : bootcamp
Suffixe DNS principal . . . . . . :
Type de noud . . . . . . . . . . : Inconnu
Routage IP activé . . . . . . . . : Non
Proxy WINS activé . . . . . . . . : Non
Liste de recherche du suffixe DNS : smc

Carte Ethernet Connexion réseau sans fil:

Suffixe DNS propre à la connexion : smc
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5008 Wireless Network Adap
ter
Adresse physique . . . . . . . . .: 00-17-F2-EB-A6-00
DHCP activé. . . . . . . . . . . : Oui
Configuration automatique activée . . . . : Oui
Adresse IP. . . . . . . . .*. . . : 192.168.2.100
Masque de sous-réseau . . .*. . . : 255.255.255.0
Passerelle par défaut . . .*. . . : 192.168.2.1
Serveur DHCP. . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Serveurs DNS . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.2.1
Bail obtenu . . . . . . . .*. . . : vendredi 2 janvier 2009 00:16:02
Bail expirant . . . . . . .*. . . : mardi 19 janvier 2038 11:14:07

Carte Ethernet Connexion au réseau local 2:

Statut du média . . . . . . . . . : Média déconnecté
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Marvell Yukon 88E8053 PCI-E Gigabit
Ethernet Controller
Adresse physique . . . . . . . . .: 00-17-F2-F1-2B-6E

Carte Ethernet Connexion réseau Bluetooth:

Statut du média . . . . . . . . . : Média déconnecté
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Périphérique Bluetooth (réseau perso
nnel)
Adresse physique . . . . . . . . .: 00-17-F2-A7-2D-51

C:\Documents and Settings\Julien>ping 192.168.2.100

Envoi d'une requête 'ping' sur 192.168.2.100 avec 32 octets de données*:

Réponse de 192.168.2.100*: octets=32 temps<1ms TTL=128
Réponse de 192.168.2.100*: octets=32 temps<1ms TTL=128
Réponse de 192.168.2.100*: octets=32 temps<1ms TTL=128
Réponse de 192.168.2.100*: octets=32 temps<1ms TTL=128

Statistiques Ping pour 192.168.2.100:
Paquets*: envoyés = 4, reçus = 4, perdus = 0 (perte 0%),
Durée approximative des boucles en millisecondes :
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Moyenne = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Julien>ping 192.168.2.1

Envoi d'une requête 'ping' sur 192.168.2.1 avec 32 octets de données*:

Réponse de 192.168.2.1*: octets=32 temps<1ms TTL=64
Réponse de 192.168.2.1*: octets=32 temps<1ms TTL=64
Réponse de 192.168.2.1*: octets=32 temps<1ms TTL=64
Réponse de 192.168.2.1*: octets=32 temps<1ms TTL=64

Statistiques Ping pour 192.168.2.1:
Paquets*: envoyés = 4, reçus = 4, perdus = 0 (perte 0%),
Durée approximative des boucles en millisecondes :
Minimum = 0ms, Maximum = 0ms, Moyenne = 0ms

C:\Documents and Settings\Julien>ping 192.168.2.2

Envoi d'une requête 'ping' sur 192.168.2.2 avec 32 octets de données*:

Délai d'attente de la demande dépassé.
Délai d'attente de la demande dépassé.
Délai d'attente de la demande dépassé.
Délai d'attente de la demande dépassé.

Statistiques Ping pour 192.168.2.2:
Paquets*: envoyés = 4, reçus = 0, perdus = 4 (perte 100%),

C:\Documents and Settings\Julien>ping 206.190.60.37

Envoi d'une requête 'ping' sur 206.190.60.37 avec 32 octets de données*:

Délai d'attente de la demande dépassé.
Délai d'attente de la demande dépassé.
Délai d'attente de la demande dépassé.
Délai d'attente de la demande dépassé.

Statistiques Ping pour 206.190.60.37:
Paquets*: envoyés = 4, reçus = 0, perdus = 4 (perte 100%),

C:\Documents and Settings\Julien>ping yahoo.com
La requête Ping n'a pas pu trouver l'hôte yahoo.com. Vérifiez le nom et essayez
à nouveau.

C:\Documents and Settings\Julien>



> *<computer_IP_address>* - The *IP Address* of your computer, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.


192.168.2.100



> *<default_gateway_address>* - The IP address of the *Default Gateway*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.


You mean routeur address ? 192.168.2.1



> *<dns_servers>* - The IP address of the first (or only) address for *DNS Servers*, obtained from the IPCONFIG command above.


DNS address : 192.168.2.2


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

It appears you connect to the router, but the router is not connecting to the cable modem. Have you checked the router's configuration and made sure that the WAN configuration is setup for *dynamic addressing*. Is it possible that the ISP keys off the MAC address of the old router to enable your service? You can check the WAN MAC address of the old router and duplicate it for the WAN address of the new router if everything else is correct.


----------

